# suche gute lautsprecher für eim 35qm heimkino raum



## Hans-dampf (14. Oktober 2014)

*suche gute lautsprecher für eim 35qm heimkino raum*

hallo ich suche 2 gute regal und 2 gute Standlautsprecher und 1 Center

da meine alten boxen schon in die jahre gekommen sind und ich die gerne ersetzen möchte da ist nur die frage welche

Yamaha / Magnat / Tefel / carton usw... ????

preislich je par so c.a 500€

sub habe ich einen bin damit auch zufrieden (Magnat Monitor Supreme Sub 301 A )
nur stand und regallautsprecher möchte ich erstzen


----------



## NuVirus (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: suche gute lautsprecher für eim 35qm heimkino raum*

Was für nen Receiver setzt du denn ein, du solltest auf jedenfall drauf achten alles aus einer Serie zu nehmen und nenne uns mal einen Gesamtpreis.

Du könntest für idealen Kinogenuss auch 5x die gleichen Lautsprecher nehmen


----------



## Hans-dampf (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: suche gute lautsprecher für eim 35qm heimkino raum*

Yamaha RX-V475 Netzwerk AV-Receiver (5.1-Kanal, 115 Watt pro Kanal

wie wäre so etwas :http://www.amazon.de/Teufel-Ultima-40-5-1-Surround-Set-Musikwiedergabe/dp/B00FOO5BO2/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1413305613&sr=8-3&keywords=Teufel+Ultima+40+Mk2  ???

maximal 1000€


----------



## dekay55 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: suche gute lautsprecher für eim 35qm heimkino raum*

Was hast du den im moment für Speaker ?


----------



## DiabloJulian (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: suche gute lautsprecher für eim 35qm heimkino raum*

Die Ultima 40 Mk2 hab ich hier selber im Einsatz, jedoch nur als 2.0 in einem ca. 20qm Raum. Habe jetzt keinen direkten Vergleich, meiner Meinung jedoch sind sie top und sehen auch chic aus!


----------



## Noirsoleil (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: suche gute lautsprecher für eim 35qm heimkino raum*

Naja Teufel würde ich eher nicht nehmen. Sieh dich doch mal bei Nubert um


----------



## Hans-dampf (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: suche gute lautsprecher für eim 35qm heimkino raum*

nubert  und welche z.b ??

bei den standlautsprecher kostet einer 500€ dafür wollte ich eigentlich 2 standlautsprecher


----------



## Noirsoleil (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: suche gute lautsprecher für eim 35qm heimkino raum*

Lass dir das mal von Nuvirus sagen, der kennt sich mit dem Angebot von Nubert bissle besser aus. Aber nur um es mal gesagt zu haben: wenn du die Boxen selber bauen würdest würde sich das klanglich bei dir schon extrem lohnen


----------



## Hans-dampf (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: suche gute lautsprecher für eim 35qm heimkino raum*

selber zusammengezimmerte boxen ne kein bedarf soll schon was vernünftiges sein


----------



## Noirsoleil (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: suche gute lautsprecher für eim 35qm heimkino raum*

Naja meist du das jetzt auf die Optik bezogen? Du kannst dir die Gehäuse auch von einem Schreiner anfertigen lassen und kommst trotzdem billiger als Fertig-Gekaufte


----------



## dekay55 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: suche gute lautsprecher für eim 35qm heimkino raum*

Und ich frage nochmal, was ist den überhaupt im moment vorhanden, und was gefaellt daran nicht ?


----------



## matrix187 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: suche gute lautsprecher für eim 35qm heimkino raum*

JBL es 80, es 20, es 25c

Ich hab noch den SUB 250 PBK von JBL aber einen Sub hast du ja. Fürs Heimkino eine runde Sache. Freunde haben Teufel, Magnat aber wenn die dann bei mir Filme schauen kommen sind alle mehr als erstaunt was das Setup raushaut.


----------



## NuVirus (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: suche gute lautsprecher für eim 35qm heimkino raum*

Also bei Nubert kommst du mit dem Budget und Boxen nicht ganz hin selbst die billigsten, die richtige Serie für dich wäre die NuBox kannst dir ja mal durchschauen ob du bereit bist etwas mehr auszugeben - Vorteil ist halt du kannst es daheim Testen dann. 

Alternativ mal passende Standboxen beim Hifi Händler hören falls der in dem unteren Preisbereich was hat und dann die Serie mit passenden Lautsprechern ergänzen.

Bilder vom Raum wären gut.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: suche gute lautsprecher für eim 35qm heimkino raum*

Vielleicht noch was von Dali, Zensor Vocal ( Center ) + Zensor 3 ( Rear ) + Zensor 5 ( Front ). Die Frontboxen sind etwas teurer aber das spart man bei den Rear. Generell sollte man das was man sich kaufen will im Vorfeld anhören


----------



## Zappaesk (15. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe da doch noch die eine oder andere Frage...

Was versprichst du dir denn von einem Wechsel der Boxen? Die Dinger sind ja vermutlich noch nicht so alt dass es zu irgendwelchen Verschleißproblemen gekommen ist. Zudem wirst du wenn du aktuelle (die jbls sind ja auch noch aktuell?!) Boxen fürs gleiche Geld kaufst eher keinen signifikant besseren Klang erwarten dürfen. Es wird in der Abstimmung sicherlich andere Boxen geben, aber das ist vor allem Geschmacksfrage oder ggf. eine Fage der Eignung für deinen Raum. Wirklich viel besser wirds nicht werden (das schreibe ich nicht weil ich die jbls so toll finde, sondern weil die Hersteller alle mit Wasser kochen und im unteren Preisbereich vor allem per Rotstift entwickelt wird). 

Warum willst du unbedingt für vorne Standboxen haben? Dein Raum gibt es von der Größer her her, aber die Frage nach der unbedingten Notwendigkeit stellt sich dennoch. Homogener wrds klingen, wenn du ringsum gleiche Lautsprecher stehen haben wirst.

Was spricht aus deiner Sicht gegen DIY Boxen? Deine Reaktion auf den Vorschlag ist nicht wirklich einzuordnen. Klanglich wäre das die einzige Möglichkeit zu einer echten Verbesserung bei deinem Budget!


----------



## Icedaft (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: suche gute lautsprecher für eim 35qm heimkino raum*

Mit Selbstbau erreichst Du ein Klangniveau von Lautsprechern, die ein Vielfaches davon Kosten würden. Wenn Du ein wirklich gutes 5.1-Setup mit fertigen LS erreichen willst, stellen Systeme wie das von Dali gerade so den Einstieg dar (welche ich bei Fertigsystemen wegen ihres Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis auch bevorzugen würde).


----------



## dekay55 (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: suche gute lautsprecher für eim 35qm heimkino raum*

Es waer überhaupt erstmal Sinnvoll zu wissen was er den jetzt für Lautsprecher hat und was ihm nicht gefaellt, ich habs schon 2 mal gefragt, Zappa nochmal unterstrichen. Alles andere ist nur ne mutmassung empfehlung kann man so nicht geben ohne Infos. 

@Zappa ich glaub du hast dich verlesen, der TE hat noch garnicht geschrieben was er überhaupt hat, das mit den JBL war nen vorschlag von nem User hier.


----------



## Zappaesk (15. Oktober 2014)

dekay55 schrieb:


> @Zappa ich glaub du hast dich verlesen, der TE hat noch garnicht geschrieben was er überhaupt hat, das mit den JBL war nen vorschlag von nem User hier.



Stimmt, mein Fehler! Aber an der Grundaussage ändert das erst mal wenig.


----------



## NuVirus (15. Oktober 2014)

Wie schon geschrieben wäre ein paar Bilder vom Raum ganz gut um es besser einschätzen zu können. 

Was die aktuellen Boxen betrifft wäre es wirklich gut zu wissen welche es sind und was dir daran nicht ganz gefällt


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: suche gute lautsprecher für eim 35qm heimkino raum*



> Es waer überhaupt erstmal Sinnvoll zu wissen was er den jetzt für Lautsprecher hat und was ihm nicht gefaellt, ich habs schon 2 mal gefragt, Zappa nochmal unterstrichen. Alles andere ist nur ne mutmassung empfehlung kann man so nicht geben ohne Infos.





> Wie schon geschrieben wäre ein paar Bilder vom Raum ... / Was die aktuellen Boxen betrifft ...


 Ihr müsst nicht so drängeln und hetzen was die Antworten angeht, es geht auch viel subtiler und feinfühliger :
Was hast du denn derzeitig an Boxen?
Naja man kann ja mal als einen Schuss ins Blaue wagen um aufzuzeigen wo die Reise anfangen kann


----------



## Hans-dampf (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: suche gute lautsprecher für eim 35qm heimkino raum*

regallautsprecher von  uher und Standlautsprecher Magnat die lautsprecher sind c.a 15 Jahre alt

 Selbstbau ist schon interessant gibt es da  ein Set zum kaufen was brauche ich da
 kenne mich da nicht so aus


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: suche gute lautsprecher für eim 35qm heimkino raum*



> die boxen sind nur 15 Jahre alt


 Na und? Meine sind sogar noch älter und Verschleiß habe ich bisher nicht bemerkt. Nenne die doch endlich mal und weiche nicht immer aus wie ein Aal in der Suppe


----------



## NuVirus (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: suche gute lautsprecher für eim 35qm heimkino raum*

Also 15 Jahre ist kein Alter für Boxen, wenn du deine alten 100% nicht mehr verwenden willst würde ich dir dazu raten folgende Nubert Boxen zu kaufen da du diese dann problemlos daheim Testen kannst und Nubert eine gute Qualität liefert:

2x NuBox 483 als Front - Standboxen 
1x NuBox CS-413 als Center 
2x NuBox 313 als Rear oder die etwas kleineren WS-103 falls du die Rearspeaker an der Wand montieren musst.
Die Boxen haben nen guten Wirkungsgrad es sollte also keine Probleme mit der Lautstärke in deinem Raum geben.

Ist zwar etwas drüber aber so kannst du wenigstens daheim alles in Ruhe Testen.

Ansonsten wurden ja Dali Boxen empfohlen - zu denen kann ich persönlich nix sagen aber sind bestimmt nicht schlecht oder du lässt dich mal bei einem lokalen Hifi Händler beraten und hörst dir die Frontboxen der Serie an.


----------



## Hans-dampf (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: suche gute lautsprecher für eim 35qm heimkino raum*

Nenne die doch endlich mal : regallautsprecher von UHER Refernez 2000 und Standlautsprecher Magnat ?? nur eine artikelnummer

welche das genau sind kann ich nicht sagen da kein Name drauf steht nur eine artikellnumer

nur langsam lösen sich die Lautsprecher auf  die sicke bröselt langsam und musste den ein oder andren Magneten wieder festkleben

ungefähr so schauen die Lautsprecher aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: suche gute lautsprecher für eim 35qm heimkino raum*

Dann poste mal die Bezeichnung vom Aufkleber auf der Rückseite


----------



## NuVirus (15. Oktober 2014)

Also die Box im Bild ist defekt das sieht man sofort bzw müsste man den Tieftöner austauschen.


----------



## Hans-dampf (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: suche gute lautsprecher für eim 35qm heimkino raum*

habe mal ein DALI Set bestellt besser als meine alten sind sie bestimmt http://www.amazon.de/Dali-Zensor-5-0-Lautsprechersystem-Schwarz/dp/B00BOW34KQ/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1413388745&sr=8-8&keywords=dali+zensor


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: suche gute lautsprecher für eim 35qm heimkino raum*

Ich denke für den Preis macht man da nix verkehrtes. Zu den Magnat finde ich auch so keine Infos aber die hatten auch eine ganze Weile viel Müll im Angebot


----------



## dekay55 (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: suche gute lautsprecher für eim 35qm heimkino raum*

Okay das ist in der tat nichts besonderes was sich lohnen würde irgendwie instand zu setzen oder weiterzuverkaufen. Da du ja schon gekauft hast drück ich dir daumen das alles passt. 

Übrigends 15 jahre sind wirklich nicht für Lautsprecher, meine Rearspeaker haben 42 jahre auf dem Buckel und hören sich noch immer bestens an. Meine aeltesten haben sogar 51 jahre auf dem Buckel und klingen nach wie vor einfach traumhaft, ich hab um genau zu sein nix was jünger ist als 20 jahre


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: suche gute lautsprecher für eim 35qm heimkino raum*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Mit Selbstbau erreichst Du ein Klangniveau von Lautsprechern, die ein Vielfaches davon Kosten würden. Wenn Du ein wirklich gutes 5.1-Setup mit fertigen LS erreichen willst, stellen Systeme wie das von Dali gerade so den Einstieg dar (welche ich bei Fertigsystemen wegen ihres Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis auch bevorzugen würde).



Ok wärste dabei mir 4 weitere KEF LS50 zusammenzubauen  Hab das erste für 700Euro holen können. Zurzeit sind die wieder an der 1000Euro Grenze


----------



## Icedaft (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: suche gute lautsprecher für eim 35qm heimkino raum*

Als Satelliten ganz nett, ohne Sub aber etwas dünn untenherum...


----------



## Zappaesk (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: suche gute lautsprecher für eim 35qm heimkino raum*



Patrick.C schrieb:


> Ok wärste dabei mir 4 weitere KEF LS50 zusammenzubauen  Hab das erste für 700Euro holen können. Zurzeit sind die wieder an der 1000Euro Grenze



Für 700€ bekommt man Bausätze, die weit oberhalb - der unverständlicherweise maßlos gehypten und nüchtern betrachtet technisch tollen aber klanglich enttäuschenden LS50 - spielen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: suche gute lautsprecher für eim 35qm heimkino raum*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Für 700€ bekommt man Bausätze, die weit oberhalb - der unverständlicherweise maßlos gehypten und nüchtern betrachtet technisch tollen aber klanglich enttäuschenden LS50 - spielen.


 
Da stimm ich dir zu das der Selbstbau kostengünstiger ist und besser, aber da ich mich nicht genug auseinandersetzte, (habe zwar Interesse an HiFi, finde es aber gegenüber dem PC Bau und dem Downhil-Bike weitaus schwerer) waren die KEF als Nahfeldmonitor und der Einschallpunktquelle sehr interesasant. Ausserdem ist er gut verarbeitet und hat ein tolles Gehäuse - sieht echt gut aus. 
Die Preise waren sry, das war mein Fehler nicht für 700Euro sondern in Chf.- gewesen (700chf.-*0.8=560Euro). Sie haben sich für mich gelohnt da ich diese in einem 20m^2 Raum nutze, für Musik und wie gesagt Fernsehen. Als Bass da er halt ein Regallautsprecher ist, nutze ich einen gebrauchten YST-015 von Yamha sowie einen Receiver. 

Aber was für Bausätze würdet ihr mir als Laien empfehlen und was für Gehäuse und Materialen bei einem Bassreflexgehäuse? Bin einfach mal neugierig


----------



## Zappaesk (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: suche gute lautsprecher für eim 35qm heimkino raum*

Das wird jetzt ein wenig OT. Zu dem Thema kannst du aber gerne einen eigenen Thread aufmachen.

Bausätze gibts wie Sand am Meer für jeden Einsatzzweck und in diversen Schwierigkeitsstufen. Kannst ja mal z.B. bei Strassacker: Lautsprecher - Boxen - Selbstbau stöbern - die haben vermutlcih die größte Auswahl, aber beileibe nicht alles.

Materialien sind üblicherweise Holzwerkstoffe (MPX, MDF, Spanplatte), seltener wird ein Gehäuse mal laminiert oder gar aus Beton o.ä. gegossen


----------



## Hans-dampf (15. November 2014)

*AW: suche gute lautsprecher für eim 35qm heimkino raum*

so ich hatte ja das dali Zensor Set Bestellt sie sing gut war nicht so das meine etwas zu schwach auf der Brust

habe jetzt  

2 x Dali Zensor 7

6 x Dali Zensor 3

1 x Dali Zensor Vokal Center

2 x DALI aktiver Subwoofer E-12 F

und vom klang mehr als zufrieden

jetzt muss ich nur noch ein Problem in den griff bekommen das es leicht dröhnt

hat da jemand einen tipp ?

Danke schon mal


----------



## vanWEED (17. November 2014)

Nochmal neu einmessen oder versuch die subs mal wo anders hin zu stellen.


----------



## JaniZz (17. November 2014)

Im welchen Frequenz Bereich dröhnt es denn? 

Das erstmal ausfindig machen und dann kann man gucken wie man das dröhnen beseitigt. 

Gruß


----------

